# Конфигурация ядра 2.6.0?

## Rasputin

Скажите пожалуйста где я могу взять доки, мануалы и прочее, по настройке ядра 2.6.0 или же 2.4.Х :Question: 

Желательно полные, на русском, хотя можно любые...

Хоть что нибуть... 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

google + yandex?

Интересно, ты вообще пытался найти доки? ...

----------

## Rasputin

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> google + yandex?
> 
> Интересно, ты вообще пытался найти доки? ...

 

Хм.... глупый вопрос...  я находил, тока там одно старье...

Неужели нет оригинально мануала на английском языке?

То что я действительно хочу я так и не нашел  :Confused: 

По частичке для каждого ядра, и про отдельный пункты и подпункты то понятно... а меня интиресует   :Exclamation:  целостный документ со всеми фичами!..

----------

## sickworm

Не понял....как понять доки ? Если что.....смори документацию по установке Gentoo в раздел Kernel чего-то там.....Там написано как ставить, и какие самые основные опции....а дальше смори в самом menuconfig или xconfig справку по каждой опцие.

----------

## Rasputin

 *sickworm wrote:*   

> Не понял....как понять доки ? Если что.....смори документацию по установке Gentoo в раздел Kernel чего-то там.....Там написано как ставить, и какие самые основные опции....а дальше смори в самом menuconfig или xconfig справку по каждой опцие.

 

Хм.. детальную документацию про каждую настройку.. я хотел бы разпечатать перевести и выложитть в нет.... на благо отчизны   :Smile:  

----------

## kaa17

В исходниках ядра есть директория "Documentation". Там много чего   :Smile:  .

----------

## sickworm

 *kaa17 wrote:*   

> В исходниках ядра есть директория "Documentation". Там много чего   .

 

О да  :Smile:  Хоть попой кущай  :Smile: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

$)

А еще есть исходники! Что может быть лучше чем они?  :Wink:  Самая лучщая документация :S

----------

## Zoltan

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

> Хм.. детальную документацию про каждую настройку.. я хотел бы разпечатать перевести и выложитть в нет.... на благо отчизны   

 

Насколько мне известно такого документа нету даже на английском. Вся документация по каждой конкретной настройке доступна прямо при конфигурации.

Другое дело что иногда ее там либо очень мало, либо вовсе нет  :Laughing:  Ну тогда ты должен знать что эта опция означает откуда-то еще, к примеру с google.

----------

## Rasputin

 :Laughing:   Точно... в исходниках есть папка с доками....

От  я тупень   :Wink: 

 :Exclamation:  Thanks 2 ALL!!

 :Question:  Тогда вопрос такой, что есть наподобее миднайт командера не требующий Х. А то я иногда просто туплю,  ну непривык я еще к черной консоли...

Хотя признаюсь... терминал рулит!!!

----------

## @lexb

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

>   Точно... в исходниках есть папка с доками....
> 
> От  я тупень  
> 
>  Thanks 2 ALL!!
> ...

 

вообщем по мс:

USE="-X" emerge mc

возможны варианты

USE="slang -X -ncurses"  emerge mc

будучи собранный с поддеркой slang редактор в mc (mcedit) позволяет менять кодировки ( по ctrl+t)

----------

## Rasputin

Ураааа!

 :Very Happy:   И так я нашел... Тут почти все есть!...

http://www.tldp.org/guides.html

Осталось тока английский выучить... ГггГ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Zoltan

```
emerge -pv mc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r4  +gpm +nls +samba +ncurses +X +slang
```

Совершенно не обязательно запрещать X, mc и так только в терминале работает. Помоему там поддержка X заключается всего лишь в специальной поддержке мышки в xterm.

----------

## @lexb

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv mc
> 
> ...

 ну в принципе да... тока  если ты в консоли работаешь нафига тебе иксы?

----------

## Rasputin

 :Wink: 

Ну что касается меня то я решил не юзать Х пока в консоли более менее не освоюсь...

----------

## Rasputin

  :Question:  И еще такой вопрос к много-уважаемой публике

я пока эксперементирую на ноутбуке, тока с ним трабл....

Я его запускаю он работает час или два, начинает грется...

Потом начинает жукто тормозить.... далее, спустя время, он уже перестает грется... нормальной температуры... тока тормозит...

А перестанет тормозить тока после перезагрузки... что за глюк?

Кто нить подскажет как от этого избавится?

----------

## Rasputin

 :Shocked:  Попутный вопрос:

 делаю 

```
#emerge kde
```

 комп в течении двух часов компилит, устанавливает... и начинает тупить... так как нагрелся...

 :Question:  Как я могу продолжить установку а не начинать ей с начала?

 :Question:  Каков вобще выход с этой ситуации...   :Crying or Very sad: 

P.S. Нехочется просто ноут разберать... во всяком случае до нового года... а то я тогда точно просто так не оставлю..   :Wink:  

----------

## Zoltan

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

>  Попутный вопрос:
> 
>  делаю 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Выставить его на балкон, как раз сейчас зима  :Very Happy: 

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

>  Как я могу продолжить установку а не начинать ей с начала?
> 
>  Каков вобще выход с этой ситуации...  
> 
> P.S. Нехочется просто ноут разберать... во всяком случае до нового года... а то я тогда точно просто так не оставлю..   

 

Можно низкоуровневыми командами 

```
ebuild
```

 (man ebuild). Если прервалась сборка, зайти в /var/tmp/portage/.../какой-там-пакет-не-собрался и докомпилировать его руками. Только надо делать все как написано в его ebuild'е, то есть в общем случае не просто командой make.

У пакетов из kde еще есть нюанс, они наследуют свои общие функции из файлов /usr/portage/eclass/kde*, так что смотреть функцию src_compile надо обычно в них.

Короче, когда компиляция закончена надо выполнить 

```
ebuild /usr/porgate/.../какой-там-пакет-не-собрался.ebuild merge
```

 или можно qmerge, но я предпочитаю обычный merge. Если ebuild сочтет что WORKDIR в порядке и пересборку устраивать не надо, он установит этот пакет.

Дальше еще есть одна вещь. По командам merge/qmerge ebuild не делает autoclean старого пакета в этом же SLOT'е. Так что этот шаг тоже надо сделать самому. В этом случае помогает команда 

```
etcat -v
```

, ей можно посмотреть какие версии пакета уже установлены и снести старые 

```
emerge -C =какой-там-пакет-старой-версии-стоит
```

----------

## Slot

теперь про ядро 2.6.0:

кто-нибудь его genkernel'ом собирал?

я пробовал и так и так... после перезагрузки отваливается eth0 и звук...

----------

